# Rachmaninov playing video?



## Luca Amigoni (Apr 23, 2018)

Does anyone knows where to find a video of Rachmaninov playing piano? I can find a lot of static videos (fixed image) with the sound of him, but no more...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Apparently it doesn´t exist, but there is


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> Apparently it doesn´t exist, but there is


This is wonderful.The man seems as beautiful as his music. I couldn't take my eyes off that amazing face. Thank you.


----------

